# Encore scope/mount/ bore sight issue



## FOURNOTCHHUNTER (Oct 28, 2017)

I bought a DNZ Game reaper, height low, 1 piece mount for my Encore   25-06 barrel.  Mounted scope & tried to bore sight but ran out of adjustments on scope windage and elevation way off.  It is a Nikon Scope.  What is the deal?
The bore site is Laserlyte.  I got an E-mail sent to DNZ but any help would be appreciated.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Oct 29, 2017)

First off, I think DNZ makes quality mounts, and I have them on 4-5 different rifles, with no problems whatsoever, including turret travel on my scopes.

I don't have an Encore, but I do have a set on a CVA Stalker, which is a similar configuration. 

It's hard to say for sure what your problem is, at the stage you are now, without a little more info. I guess first obvious visual inspection, make sure the scope is not in contact with the barrel. 

I find it a little odd, that you have run out of adjustment, on both windage and elevation?  I'm not saying it's your boresighter for sure, but it's hard to say without actually having fired a shot to verify your point of impact.  

I would maybe return both your turrets to a neutral position in the middle of adjustment.  I'd set up a target @25 yards, and if possible, maybe put your rifle or barrel, in a solid rest, and try to roughly bore site it by matching the scope to the bore while looking at the target.  

Then I would actually fire a shot, and see where your point of impact is, and adjust to that, and see if that solves the problem.

I had a problem once, with a Nikon Prostaff doing the same thing, on running out of elevation, it seemed. Upon further investigation, it seemed like the turret had gotten stuck internally, and returning to a center point, and readjusting solved the problem. In your case, having it happen on both elevation and windage at the same time, seems odd. 

I would try that and see where that goes. If it is still out of adjustment, I would try another scope, and see if it has the same problem.  Lastly, it could be a problem with the mount and your application, but I'd try the other things first.


----------



## FOURNOTCHHUNTER (Oct 29, 2017)

Thanks for the info very helpful


----------



## Bobby Linton (Oct 29, 2017)

Since it is an encore barrel and you can look down the bore, have you tried clamping the barrel down and comparing your line of sight down the bore to the scope?  It's hard to believe it would be so off center to the barrel that the windage couldn't be set.  I also have the dnz mount and have been pleased.  Almost makes you wonder why were the bases and rings ever separate. In my mind the ring base connection is just another potential failure point.


----------



## FOURNOTCHHUNTER (Oct 29, 2017)

Fixed the issue was not using bore sight correctly had wrong adapter for barrel.  Got it right now!  Thanks so much for the help guys.


----------

